# Dawn of War error 1305



## LOLRUS59 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi all, I've just aquired a copy of Dawn of War Gold Edition. I put the disk in and it starts the install engine but then says Error 1305. Error reading from file. G:\W40k\Locale\English\WH40KData-Sound-Speech.sga. Please verify that the file exists and that you can access it.

Any help wouldbe greatly apprecited!!!!

Thanks in Advance


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Look in Windows Explorer to see if the file exists.

Are you using a legitimate retail CD or a downloaded copy?


----------



## LOLRUS59 (Mar 17, 2010)

I can find the file. My copy is a retail copy.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check the disc for scratches or dirt. If it still won't work after cleaning, try it on another computer (or another CD drive if you have more than one).

See if you can copy the file from the CD onto your hard drive. This is just a test to see if the whole file can be read and not just the filename. If it can't be copied without getting an error, it could be due to a faulty or scratched disc.


----------



## toma2598 (Apr 12, 2010)

I had exactly the same problem. i checked my disk and it had some bad scratches i took it to gamestation and had it cleaned for £2. after that it worked


----------

